# - THAI-AN (nộp cống/lời than van*) -



## HaroHalola (Apr 30, 2010)

She, _Bi`nh Di.u_ 
He, _Bao An_
Now, Sue                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
Brian 
in Love                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
with America
they spawn

I am there                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
in consciousness stream
theirs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
for bean cake
for ginger 
threads of rice 
a sprouting of me
to offer atonement 
beyond sorrow 
and a smile...

Under the same sky                                                                                                                                                                                            
of _Trang Bang_
Manhattan bowels
&
_My Lai_ 
Florida palmsbeaches, _na_-palm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
under the same fiendished, fiery sky
hope after...

In pious ethic                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
for Billy and John and Luke                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
ever 
_Chie^'n, Chinh, Cu`ong..._ 
and perhaps, _Phuong_?

_Thai-An _ 
where I am wont
to Peace and gentle tender                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
yet crippled for thought 
into these faces seen                                                                                                                                                                                         
_10,000,000_ agonies...

She, _Bi`nh Di.u_ 
He, _Bao An_
Now, Sue                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
Brian
Now 
in Love
with America?

_Thai-An_ windbells
her Green Corridor
bamboo _sans_
bungees & bombs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
& still no Exit 
for my ache,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
a _Morld_ cambode unwell 
_Laos_ & unclear...

_H.e.m./HaroHalola_ 
              3.20.MMix. 
              (_lời rên rỉ_)
              *(Tribute/Lament)


----------



## Gumby (May 1, 2010)

I found this to be very touching, although I must admit that I didn't understand all that you were saying here. I do believe that I understood the spirit behind it though. Much enjoyed, and will be back to read again.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 1, 2010)

Haro, this is a very exotic poem which I liked very much, especially the imagery. A few favorites:


> for bean cake
> for ginger
> threads of rice
> a sprouting of me
> ...


 
_And I liked your use of alliteration, here._


> _Thai-An_ windbells
> her Green Corridor
> bamboo _sans_
> bungees & bombs


 
As Cindy mentioned, you could flesh out the meaning a bit. But you've got some good things going on here.


----------



## HaroHalola (May 1, 2010)

Hello Gumby - I fancy meeting with you, here; TY, as always, for the attention to my Work; well, if you understood "all", I would conscript you for Vietnamese language lessons - _lol_.  Absolutely, by saying you've grasped the Poem's "spirit" ("touching") implies you have; I welcome another visit to this piece, & again an exchange of comments & ideas -   _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## HaroHalola (May 1, 2010)

SilverMoon - TY for the attention to my Work; in this particular piece, It was essential to magnify the portrayal through imagery & alliteration, which you have aptly quoted.  The Poem attempts to survey the debacle of the past & Its current juxtaposition employing the metaphor of those "repatriated" to the source, & due to It, assimilating/capitalizing, as such; notwithstanding the narrator's issues of (attempted) rectifying & reconciling the perpetrated horrors.  "Exotic" is a humbling description.  "Cindy?"  Please continue to read my Work (here & elsewhere), I am pleased to respond, in kind -   _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## SilverMoon (May 1, 2010)

Haro, I did get your idea of "repatriated" in the following. Wish I had included that in my reply. You're a pleasure to read and look forward to more! Laurie



> Now, Sue
> Brian
> in Love
> with America
> they spawn


 
_And your repeating it twice fell in just the right places._


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 1, 2010)

Despite a bit of a language barrier, the meaning of this piece comes shining through and is quite moving. Like Laurie, I dug the alliteration. I am very interested in and saddened by the desire of today's youth to become Americanized because they lose touch with their roots and so much of the beauty of culture is lost. And even though I didn't understand every single phrase, this piece captures that brilliantly. Enjoyed to the extreme and moved beyond mere words. Excellent work.


----------



## HaroHalola (May 1, 2010)

Laurie/SM - Well, if you had included your perception in the 1st. reply, there would have been small need for the follow?  Again, TY for the approbation, It is always a joy to read/hear readers are appreciating my attempts at communication in verse.  Yes, an aspect of sage Poeting/Poetry is cognizance of effective repetition, _i.e_., emphasis which further brings the reader, hence the message into strong focus; what might be comparable (in an oblique way) from the days of expository writing's "central idea/topic sentence."  Btw, as a former South Shore musician, witnessed a share of silver Moons out Oak Beach way in the 70's; always the yen for Glen Head/Old Brookville, family had contentment from Valley Stream>Babylon - _ lol_.  You are welcome to read (accessible in abundance) my Work at _www.poetryinbaltimore.com_ & _www.arcanum.com_; It would be only appropriate to post here in increments.  I don't believe _Ambiance Artists_ ([I]http://wwwartandsole.smfforfree2.com/index.php[/I]) allows non-members the view (perhaps you _are_ a member?   _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## SilverMoon (May 1, 2010)

Harlo, I will definetely check out your links and look forward to reading more of your work. I used to live in Valley Stream! Then further up to Massapequa Park and now in Port Jefferson, right near the sound. Pleased to meet a fellow Long Islander!


----------



## HaroHalola (May 1, 2010)

Hello, ChestersDaughter - Well, here I am a neophyte "1" threader to your 900+, & of course this will (eventually) equal-out based-on 3-per-day for 3 yrs., if you remain stationary.  This said, TY for responding in a quality manner to my attempt to quality Work, in particular this piece resurrecting history, with currency.  Of course, I had no expectations (echoed by posters) the language alone would suffice, so the text was redoubled (a motif I often employ when explication is required) in a effort to further the readers' comprehension/enjoyment, _i.e_., "I get It."  Sort-of the Poem defining Itself as It travels to the _denouement_.  "...the meaning of this piece comes shining through and is quite moving."  This affirms, & TY.  The juxtaposition of the characters' "Americanization" (indubitably) with old-culture mores is interesting to observe; moreover, they are here _because_ of our "adventure," seeking a better place, opportunity, survival as the Poem depicts...in essence, a situation (per force) turned onto Its head.  Of course, the bittersweet irony (& this is the subject of a Poem I have been nursing-without-composing longer than anticipated) is the "assimilation" is in the cradle of the _enemy_.  I am reading Rodger Kamenetz's _The Jew In The Lotus_ which attempts, successfully, I believe, to juxtapose the Diasporas of the Jews &, the comparatively recent Tibetans at the death hands of the Chinese.  The comparisons are strikingly similar, coupled with the Dalai Lama's struggle to maintain religious fervor in a rapidly changing environ, the "new" Tibetans in India who are "militant" & _new_ World eager.  Our Iraqi "adventure" has decimated a 3,000 yr. culture by 1st. (by design) destroying the antiquity...& so It goes.

Your comments for my Work are most gracious, nothing "mere" about your words.  I hope you will continue to read my Work &  freely comment; I have referenced other venues, for now, you might advantage.   _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## HaroHalola (May 1, 2010)

SilverMoon - Typo or a portmanteau of_ HaroHalola_ ("Harlo")?  Valley Stream!?  Pray tell where?, before the move "further up" (the economic scale, or just further "out?"); yes, ol' Port Jeff, sounds' very good!  Also pleased to meet you, however L.I. is my memory, I now reside by quite different waters, in S. Fla., & perhaps to become even more different waters (aqua-turquoise>pitch) if the tide brings the black, unctuous death from the Gulf.  I look forward to your future reading & comments re: my Work...here, there, & everywhere - _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## SilverMoon (May 2, 2010)

Sorry for the misspell, "Haro"! Florida sounds good. Have visited my uncle in Clearwater where the Gulf is just beautiful. Clear blue waters. But there's nothing like the waters in Nigril, Jamaica!!!


----------



## HaroHalola (May 2, 2010)

SilverMoon - "misspell, G*dspell, coldspell..." ought be the basis for a children's game, like _Ring 'Round The Spelling Bee_.  Fla., like any locale has Its assets & liabilities, _weather_ the thing immediately to mind; I have been to Clearwater, hence, as you have noted, the "water."  However, in the dark of the creeping goo, may soon assume the mantle of (perversely) Nigril (dark); although, I have been enamored of various Jamaica places (not the Queens, where homeless heroes die ignominiously on the street, though in the _other_ Jamaica, Kingston ain't where ya wanna be, either; musician/cruise ship friends learned, the hard way), I have not yet visited, Jamaican acquaintances have espoused the Island's incredible beauty - do you know of "Lover's Leap", St. Elizabeth Parish?  I recall the Hamptons as lovely & deserted, though the water color is not, of course, tropical, & cold, as were the waves one insane March years ago when we were crazed to surf!  That was at Pt. Lookout.  Back to reading/writing, perhaps another post -   _H'H._


----------



## SilverMoon (May 2, 2010)

Missed the spots you mentioned but was based in Montego Bay (where natives of the land try to suck the visitors dry of money in what I would suppose you could call, flea markets.)

Enjoyed climbing Dunn's River Falls near Ocho Rios. But I'm a chicken so we employed a guide as I wanted to reach the top without it being the death of me. Really, the makings of a poem I should get to.



> Back to reading/writing, perhaps another post -


 
Are we talking about you, me or for the overall good - the both of us?

I just posted "Yaritza" if you're interested in reading. It was inspired by a Brazlian CD I was listening that morning of the writing. Then my imagination went on a visit!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 2, 2010)

Wow, Haro, that was some reply, so much for this tiny mind to digest. Truly appreciate your time and for providing me with future fodder for the cerebral furnace. I'll be checking out the work you cited as soon as time permits. For the record, I don't pay any mind to post counts, I let others' words speak for themselves, and yours are mighty powerful. Both you and your work have intrigued me greatly, so please be assured I'll be keeping an eye out for your future offerings. 

Best,
Lisa


----------



## HaroHalola (May 3, 2010)

Lisa - TY; It seems a bit incongruous for the venerated _ChestersDaughter_ to claim ownership of a "tiny mind?"  However, YW, man, _er,_ woman, "cerebral furnace?..." sounds like an inferno up there!  Of course you realize the "word count" quip was a quip, & certainly content overrides the #'s.  TY for the approbation of my Work, I am pleased to have chosen to make this the incipient piece, seemingly resonant to all whom have commented.  Please do continue to read/comment, I will endeavor to reciprocity, also as time permits -   _H'H._ en:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 3, 2010)

You, my dear Haro, are far too generous with your kind words. Sometimes, there is only a single cell manning the furnace and the poor fellow simply can't shovel fast enough to suit my needs. Mardi Gras is a simple whisper in comparison to my home on weekends. In order to save my sanity, the cerebral staff goes into hiding to wait out the party, (ah the sweet bliss of Monday morn) and your expansive vocabulary gave the one holdout more coal than he could handle. Hence, tiny mind. As to the piece, I'm of the opinion that if it were truly incipient, then it would have resonated with none, and that certainly isn't the case.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## HaroHalola (May 3, 2010)

CDL - You know, a quicker glance at your avatar, It might be (another) visual of The Madonna (hooded, green-grey garment, flesh face reverent over the yellow orchid?); no assumption of a religious proclivity, of course, however sometimes a bird (macaque) is not a bird, just as ridges on toast in a diner is sometimes also, more.  See, here's the deal:  My mind also works with a single cell _manning_, you must exchange/alter your "manning" cell for a _womanning_ for more-than-efficient mentation.  

"Incipient," dear Lisa CD implying 1st. post here; I fear you misconstrued for insipid?  Nonetheless, gracious be your words, as well - TY,   _H'H._


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 3, 2010)

Certainly, I misconstrued, sorry. Incipient also means only partly in existence and I thought you were referring to the fact that the piece isn't entirely in English and parts are unknown. It seems all of my cells have deserted me today, or rather my ladies, at your behest. I loved your interpretation of my avatar, unfortunately, it's meaning has no such depth, although, I think I will adopt it. The parrot is a twin for my Quaker, Nico, I adore flowers, and I think the colors complement each other quite nicely. See, I told you, my handmaidens have abandoned me. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have some egg to wipe from my face.:-D

Best,
Lisa


----------



## HaroHalola (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi CD/Lisa - My apology for the delay, in the day-to-day occupation of writing/responding, this one seemed to fall through the proverbial cracks; this said, TY for the reply to my reply, I am appreciative for your intent to visit other of my Work - here, there, & points tangential...  with the hope your "cerebral furnace" will continue to be stoked cleanly & efficiently; I so like "mighty powerful" (ought be a new SuperHero!, or a bathroom cleaner? _lol_), TY for the gracious approbations -   _H'H_.


----------



## HaroHalola (Jun 18, 2010)

CD/Lisa - Well, speak about "deserting handmaidens!?"  Seems my last reply was a reply to my/your last reply on the previous page (no harm/no foul, said the Lakers to the Celts); to wit, I am pleased by your adoption-adaption of my view of your "parrot,' yes, the colors are all that, my keen for flowers resides in daffodils, astromeria, calla Lilies, gardenias, white roses...Poems all for she no longer in my my; perhaps I shall post a few, at some point, pointlessly, here - though they are splayed like scattered ashes 'cross the internet _& finer bookshops near you.._.  Now, if you will excuse me, I have memories to delete -   _H'H._


----------

